# Freshwater Tanks



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am getting so frustrated with this. I send hours researching online about aquariums, and I can not find at all a normal rectangle 20 gallon tank. I do not want no hectopentotriangular tank, just a rectangle 20 gallon. Is that so hard to ask? Ugh any ideas? Where do you buy your tanks?


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

Petco, Petsmart, or most LFS should carry them


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Aqueon makes the 20 high(24 long x 12 wide)Petco carries aqueon and several times a year sells this very tank for $20(dollar per gallon sale).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Craigslist may have one too. Walmart too maybe.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

seem like I seen one at petsmart.not sure on the size tank. you could try a google search would be the best thing to do.good luck


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmm I should probably not base off these searches online. I need to go inside the stores. I am sorry I just keep finding all these awful deals. It really is frustrating finding a perfect home for future fish


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All in all 20 longs are a better home for most fish than 20 talls.20 longs are 30" long and 12' wide.The only difference betwwen the two is there length(20T 24"/20 L 30") and there depth(don't make me break out my aqueon catalog(the long is less deep than the tall{hence name}).


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I prefer 20l I think they look better an can be used for many fish I use to use mine to raise catfish till they got big enough for ponds now that's what I use for my saltwater


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Giving that most fish are longer than wide, and given they swim from side to side, I agree about the 20 long. For a 20 gallon high the dimensions are 24" x 12" x 16" A 20 long is 30" x 12" x 12" Which is easier to plant. Or rather easier to light.


----------

